# My magnificent girl :)



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

4 months in a window did not look the sun. We had time to become bored on it. And yesterday she has glanced to us for 30 minutes. We were very glad. The spring means soon. Vera has not missed an opportunity to get warm in solar beams. And I have not missed an opportunity her to photograph.

My favourite Veronica









tasty sunlight


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

I LOVE those kinds of cats. Nice bit of photography as well.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

VERY great pics!! Your sphynx is a beautiful cat!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks.  


vanillasugar said:


> Your sphynx is a beautiful cat!


I too so think.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice pics, too bad there are shadows in the background.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!!
(I like the shadows...I think they are really striking. :lol: :? )


----------



## PearlJAtlanta (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice eyes, but aren't cats suppose to have fur to keep them warm? What will he lick? He must have a natural instint to lick his fur.


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Beautiful cat!!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

PearlJAtlanta said:


> Very nice eyes, but aren't cats suppose to have fur to keep them warm? What will he lick? He must have a natural instint to lick his fur.


Sphynx cats are born that way, I am sure she is quite used to it.  

She is beautiful!


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

PearlJAtlanta said:


> Very nice eyes, but aren't cats suppose to have fur to keep them warm? What will he lick? He must have a natural instint to lick his fur.


 
Cats different - are necessary! Cats different - are important! There are cats without a wool. There are cats without a tail. It does not prevent them. Sphynxes hot cats. It is not cold to them. The fur is not necessary for them. They like to lick themselves


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

What wonderful photography.... of course, having a gorgeous subject doesn't hurt either


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow -- the light and contrast in those pictures is great, doesn't it feel good when you find that perfect frame of time to snap pictures of your favorite subject?  Nice work -- great photography. I like the shadows too -- they add a lot to the composition. And it's always good to see Vera, I think she's our only naked friend here! lol. That's interesting about the body temperature -- I never knew that sphynxs were "hot" cats.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I think your Sphynx is lovely! I think you photography is wonderful! Her body with the light and dark skin colorations along with the sunlight splashing in at angles, and the way you captured it! I think they are all great pics! I am so glad you shared! I may be wrong, but I thought that sphynx kitties had a peach fuzz like coat. Is that true? I have never touched one.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are some pretty pictures of your cat


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

She's beautiful and I love the photos. I especially like the shadows.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Your Sphynx is beautiful and the pictures look great!!! My little Male Sphynx was up on my computer desk when I was looking at the pictures and he seemed to like what he seen :wink:


----------

